# Daily schedule for 5 month old pup



## Jennybaby (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi, I would suggest to use play pen instead of crate if you still want to confine him. This way he will have more space and not feel couped up. 
My puppy is 4 months old and here is her schedule. 
6.00 wake up and
6.15 breakfast 
6.30-7.00 play fetch and poop
7-7.30 walk outside / mostly sniffing The neighborhood 
7.30-9.00 sleep in play pen. I have crate inside the play pen so if she feels she sleeps there too. 
9.00-10.00 wake up, drink milk, play again with me. Sometime we go for walk. 
10.00-11.45 sleep again
12.00 - lunch and walk and play 
1-4.30 sleep in play pen 
4.30- snacks and we go out play date / some store or park to socialize 
6.30- come home eat dinner 
6.45-8.30 sleep again 
8.30- 10.00 - snacks, walks, playing, chew toy, zoomies, training. pee and poop 
10-00 - sleep in play pen in upstairs bedroom / not in crate
She is there until 6 am.


----------

